# Lyretail guppies?



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

are my 'female endler guppies' lyretail guppies?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*the fish*

the fish are about 1" or more and have snakeskin pattern up their tails at each side.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a snakeskin pattern does not make them lyretails....without seeing them one cannot tell what they are...


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*they are*

they are like normal guppies with a normal guppy tail with a v pattern on like a male endler but thicker.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If they have a normal guppy tail then they are not lyretails.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*what are*

what are they then?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

If they are guppies and not lyretails and just have coloring on the top and bottom of the fin, then I would say they are a poor strain if looking for color. Lol  If they are endlers, then that's just what they are: female endlers.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

How can we possibly answer that without a picture?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*do you*

i dont think they are endlers cos endlers have no colour on them except silvery-grey and these have colour on their tails but they look like a cross of some kind.how do you put a photo up?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

My endlers have plenty of color, none of it silver, though. Female endlers should be more of a golden color.

To put up a picture, put it up on photobucket or some other website then use the insert image button above the edit window to add the URL.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i mean*

i mean they have colour like a endler on the body but i couldnt really see as it was night and i think one is going to die cos it is starting to get a bent spine.


----------



## AuntyHeart (Aug 17, 2009)

I have two endler males who have lyre tails and one who has a bottom sword tail. Pretty cool. How I figured this out was just by going to google and typing in "guppy fin types" and looking at some diagrams in the images. Guppies can have a wide variety of fin types and colors, and there are plenty of good diagrams out there to help you determine what kind of guppy you have. 

And I love endler/guppy mixes. They have all the grace of a guppy and the beautiful colors of an endler. They are one of my favorite fish


----------

